# Where to get cheap root tabs?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

flourish tabs are too expensive at big als and petsmart. is there anywhere i can find cheaper? are there cheaper alternatives?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

try mops.ca


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

how much is shipping on mops


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

lybrian1 said:


> how much is shipping on mops


Straight from their website....



> How will my order be shipped?
> Orders are shipped either by Courier [currently FedEX Ground] or Postal Service --- the choice is yours!
> 
> For delivery by Courier, you pay the actual charges based on a 1 kG package [2.2 lbs] shipped via ground service, plus a nominal $1.00 service charge to cover the cost of insurance and packing materials. We pay any additional charges.
> ...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

so the price is $6.95 (standard postal). is that is flat fee? no matter how much you buy?
because if i were to buy a single box of flourish tabs it would be more expensive than the LFS when shipping charges are considered.

also are these prices tax included or is that added on to the total at check out?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

lybrian1 said:


> so the price is $6.95 (standard postal). is that is flat fee? no matter how much you buy?
> because if i were to buy a single box of flourish tabs it would be more expensive than the LFS when shipping charges are considered.


Did you read what I posted?



> For Postal Service, shipping on orders under $100.00 is $6.95 anywhere in Canada. For orders between $100.00 and $199.99 the rate is just $3.95, and for orders over $200.00 shipping is FREE.


If you buy under $100, then shipping is $6.95.
If you buy upwards of $100, but less than $200, then shipping is $3.95.
If you buy more than $200, then shipping is free.



lybrian1 said:


> also are these prices tax included or is that added on to the total at check out?


Tax is extra.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry, thank you


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

1. what I use is "Lilygro" (aquatic plant food) made by tetra pond, that you could buy at your local garden shop. Just divide the tablet into smaller pieces and embed it near the plant roots.

2. You could also use Osmocote tablets found at local garden store.

3. For iron supplements you could buy any of the ff. at local drug store.

Fergon (ferrous gluconate)
ferrous sulfate in garden centers 
generic Iron gluconate tablets that have a higher iron content too.

3. You could make your oun fertilizer.
c/p
For fertilizer heat 3 cups of water to boiling in a large jar or measuring cup. Add the following and stir until dissolved: 
1. 1/4 cup of potassium sulphate 
2. 1/4 cup of epsom salt (magnesium sulphate) 
3. 1/8 cup of potassium nitrate (salt peter) 
Put this into a 750ml bottle and keep in a cool place. Sometimes crystals may form if its in the fridge so I add a half tsp of muriatic acid and store it on my shelf. 
 Add 1 tsp of this for each 5 gallons of aquarium water on startup. 
 Each time you change water, add 1 tsp of this for each 5 gallons of water you replace. 
 On startup, add 2 tsps of calcium carbonate for each 10 gallons of aquarium water. SKIP this if your tap water is over 4 GH general hardness. 
 Each time your change water, add 1 tsp of calcium carbonate for each 10 gallons of aquarium water you replace. SKIP this if your tap water is over 4 GH general hardness. 
 Note that the fertilizer contains no trace nutrient additions. These are provided primarily by your soil. 
HINT: mix the calcium carbonate with a jar of water and add this at night around lights off time. It will stay cloudy for several hours. A light layer will also be deposited on the plant leaves but this dissolves slowly by the action of dissolved CO2 in your water. 

Happy read,

dp


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

With the Osmocote tablets:
You could put the small tablet is a ice cube tray, cover with small amount of water just to cover the tablets then freeze it, once freeze just get the cubes and embedd it mear the plants roots.

dp


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought about DIY tabs but it seems very complciated and the hardest part is finding all those ingredients, i don't even know where to get them besides epson salt.

i think ill go for Lilygro or Osmocote tablets
do you know if i can find it at rona/home depot?
i dont know any garden stores near my area


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

after some research i found that lilygro is is cheaper than flourish per oz.
is this correct?

im not sure about Osmocote tablets


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Osmocote tablets The brand you see will be miraclegro composition is 19-6-12 you could buy this at homedepot or canadian tire.
While Lilygro i bought mine at vandermeer in whithy

dp


----------

